# Peppers from my garden



## rkunsaw (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeterday I picked a basketful of Habernaro peppers, cut them in half pulled out the seeds and membranes and roasted them in the oven. They are now in the freezer and will be put in bags and stored there until we need them in a recipe.
The seeds and membranes were ground in the Vita Mix with some water. I plan to use it to make a spray to try and keep critters from my fruit trees and such next year. I plan to mix it with some liquid wax or something so it will stay on the trees longer.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> The seeds and membranes were ground in the Vita Mix with some water. I plan to use it to make a spray to try and keep critters from my fruit trees and such next year. I plan to mix it with some liquid wax or something so it will stay on the trees longer.



That's a great idea.  Hope it works  .. My fruit trees weren't especially attacked this year, but the fruit just didn't want to grow, mainly the pear trees.  They probably needed more care than I gave them. .. 
Two orange trees are doing well though.
 I'm deciding on the merits of getting a fall garden going.  I want to do it, but the spring/summer one was nothing but trouble... :sunshine:.. and more :sunshine:.


----------

